# How many times can you retake the NREMT exam?



## Amycus (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been trying to do a bit of looking and can't find a solid answer. I know it's what, 14 days between attempts? Can you try it as long as you're willing to shell out the 70 bucks, or do you eventually hit a number where they say "no more"?

Thanks =D


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 18, 2010)

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/policyCognitiveExamRetest.asp


3 attempts, 15 days between each, then a remedial class, then another 3 attempts, then you start with a new program.


----------



## Amycus (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you sir! I somehow did not notice that on their webpage! How embarassing ><

I just passed my state exam today, and AFAIK, they'll count the MA practical for their practical exam if I register within 6 months of taking it (Practical was a month ago) so I'm figuring it's kind of silly to NOT just take the NREMT exam.


----------



## feldy (Mar 18, 2010)

Amycus said:


> Thank you sir! I somehow did not notice that on their webpage! How embarassing ><
> 
> I just passed my state exam today, and AFAIK, they'll count the MA practical for their practical exam if I register within 6 months of taking it (Practical was a month ago) so I'm figuring it's kind of silly to NOT just take the NREMT exam.



Lucky they took the MA...im taking my Louisiana state practicals for the NREMT tomorrow b/c they wouldnt take my MA...in louisiana EMTs can combitube, thats really the only difference.


----------

